# look what my groomer did!



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

well JJ's hair was too long i tried really hard but it kept getting matts, so i took him to the groomers. he turned out uneven







here is his picture


















JJ's eyes were really dirty so i tried cleaning them so they are still wet


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Amber - i dont think its that bad!

maybe its just the shock of you seeing him now with short hair, give it a few days & you will see it will start to look better









He is a beauty


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Amber, he's totally adorable! You have nothing to worry about! I think many of us have had bad experiences with grooming, & we have to put it down to a learning experience. But honestly, JJ looks totally smashing! I'd be annoyed though if he's coming home from a groomer with dirty eyes?

I'm probably not the best person to add my 2 cents worth though, I LOVE my groomer & I stay the entire time Harley is there & I have a relationship with her that I can tell her EXACTLY what I think & she encourages that! LOL

Ultimately, JJ will thank you for being foot loose & knot free!!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

He is still beautiful. I must agree they did a really uneven job, you can see the longer hair sticking out. I personally would take him back and STAY there while they fix him up.

I think, shaved, full coat, puppy coat, bad hair cut, THEY are all beautiful to me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He still looks great! Oh girl if I had pictures of what they did to Nemo (3 times) you would be crying for me//
Believe me he looks adorable ..So stop worrying!!
I really think he looks great, I don't see anything bad..

Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I really like that basic cut on him. There does appear to be some uneveness but overall, I really like the look !! His topknot is really pretty... he doesn't have the little straggly hairs that Catcher has! He is a darling boy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I see a little uneveness,but it's not a bad haircut.He has such beautiful hair.It looks more like the groomer didn't blend it well.I've had much worse done to Boo.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

He is still a beauty! I would imagine that you are more in shock than anything. I do still see a little uneveness, but it is really not that bad. Give it a few days, if you still aren't happy go back to the groomer and ask them to blend a little better since you aren't happy. They shouldn't have a problem with that.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Amber, I've been there done that so many times I've lost count, but it'll look better in a week or so. Did the groomer do a scissor cut or use the shears? I've never seen a scissor cut come out even. I also noticed JJ's tail is draging the ground, that must get really dirty fast. He still looks cute and I love his top pony tail.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think he looks really cute







it always takes a while for us to get used to a new look I think, in a few days he will look great to you, and his coat will settle








The thing I love about keeping Scooby short is he never has matts and the maintenance is so easy, gives us more time for playing and cuddling


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

He is a cutie and doesn't look that bad.














There are a few longer spots, I bet you can nip those with no problems and take care of it. But, if you take him back, the groomer will realize it and maybe take a little more care the next time. He looks happy and his pony tail top knot is very pretty!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i think he looks pretty darn good!







i don't have personal experiences with groomers, because i do it myself.... you should see some of the hack jobs i did on massimo when i started out....i hid him from the world for weeks!! LOL!! not to mention, when i gave him his first puppy cut, his hair was around six inches or longer! so i pretty much looked at him and cried, just in sheer shock! 

ok...so i'm rambling on here....what i'm trying to say is, jj looks good!!! and he looks happy!







i think you're just dealing with the shock of him going from long locks to a shorter 'do.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok I played a trick on everyone, I cut JJ myself (first time with my new clippers







) I wanted to get everyones honest opinion









I really an pretty happy with the cut, like everyone said it's a little uneven but I felt so bad for JJ. He is such a good boy he just layed down and let me take as much time as I needed (i think it took an hour) I am going to give him a day off then try to go over again tomorrow. My only problem is his face I have no idea how to blend the neck and ears and I would like to take some off his mustach. Any pointers would be great!!!!!!


Sorry for the trick, hope I didn't upset anyone
Amber


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He remains a true beauty









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Ok I played a trick on everyone, I cut JJ myself (first time with my new clippers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, there you go! you did better than i did my first try!!








you'll be going around for days seeing long-uneven spots and snipping them off! at least, that's what i did!! LOL!!
i do massimo differently, so i really don't have any pointers for you....but you did an EXCELLENT job!!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> Amber, I've been there done that so many times I've lost count, but it'll look better in a week or so. Did the groomer do a scissor cut or use the shears? I've never seen a scissor cut come out even. I also noticed JJ's tail is draging the ground, that must get really dirty fast. He still looks cute and I love his top pony tail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



his tail usually sits up on his back so the hairs don't drag, he just wasn't happy to be on my half wall in the hall way (i needed a picture without him moving)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I payed $40.00 a few months ago for a haircut that wasn't half that nice. I think you did a good job, you'll just get better as you go.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Amber, your smart, nice going girl!!!
Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Well i think you did a great job









Go girl


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good for you! I'd be scared to try......I think you did good on your first attempt. Bet you'll be a pro in no time.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He is so handsome who would have ever noticed? Give it a couple of weeks to get over the shock of being a new cut and he will look even better.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Ok I played a trick on everyone, I cut JJ myself (first time with my new clippers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case for your first attempt you did a very good job. No mistakes that can't be fixed. Once you run the clippers over him again you should get those bits that are a bit longer.
My first attempt on Max, went wrong and took him to my groomer to fix (she is the best). I don't know why I even tried doing it myself, I thought it would be fun.
Anyway post some more pics after you go over him again. Good effort


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I think you did a fine job with his hair cut


----------



## Persian (Jul 7, 2006)

What a cute dog....You really should do something about the color around the eyes....After posting here and getting a lot of good advice I ordered PET SILK Bright White Silk Shampoo, Bright White Silk Rinse, TEAR STAIN REMOVER and No Rinse Shampoo. I think that the Maltese is one of the most beautiful dogs out there and combined with their personality and intelligence they are the most wonderful dogs to own. I just don’t want my little girl to look like a raccoon. Then again that maybe just me, I don’t know how others feel about that.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> What a cute dog....You really should do something about the color around the eyes....After posting here and getting a lot of good advice I ordered PET SILK Bright White Silk Shampoo, Bright White Silk Rinse, TEAR STAIN REMOVER and No Rinse Shampoo. I think that the Maltese is one of the most beautiful dogs out there and combined with their personality and intelligence they are the most wonderful dogs to own. I just don't want my little girl to look like a raccoon. Then again that maybe just me, I don't know how others feel about that.[/B]


Believe me , don't worry about the tear stain. it's just the age. sometimes there is nothing that you can do. most Maltese go through this until they are about one or two years old. it will go away and besides it doesn't look that bad , think of it as makeup.







at first I was not happy about it but with their personality you wont even notice these things.
here is some pictures I shared in this post http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...st&p=220125


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> What a cute dog....You really should do something about the color around the eyes....After posting here and getting a lot of good advice I ordered PET SILK Bright White Silk Shampoo, Bright White Silk Rinse, TEAR STAIN REMOVER and No Rinse Shampoo. I think that the Maltese is one of the most beautiful dogs out there and combined with their personality and intelligence they are the most wonderful dogs to own. I just don’t want my little girl to look like a raccoon. Then again that maybe just me, I don’t know how others feel about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love JJ and don't mind his "racoon eyes" Lilly had bad eye discharge when I first got her and it is the same with JJ. I think they have to adjust to the new climate and food and altoghether living conditions. His eyes look worse than they actually are cause his face was still wet when I took the picture. His name stands for Jolly Jabez and the reason I think he looked so jolly was cause of the pinkish tint to the staining (he looked like santa clause, before i chopped his hair all off that is) lots of malts have staining you either live with it or drive yourself crazy trying to make your dog perefect. I pesonally live with it.

Amber


----------

